# ORIF distal phalanx, repair nail bed & laceration palmar surface



## joanne71178 (Aug 1, 2012)

Is the repair of cutaneous laceration in the palmar surface which was deep to bone included in the nail bed repair?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## hewitt (Aug 1, 2012)

Which CPTs are you using?


----------



## joanne71178 (Aug 1, 2012)

I was thinking 11760 for the complex nail bed repair laceration and 26765 F6 for the ORIF distal phalanx of right index finger.


----------



## hewitt (Aug 1, 2012)

Are you thinking about the 1200x CPTs for the "repair of cutaneous laceration?" If so, yes.


----------



## jdemar (Aug 1, 2012)

I agree with billing all three codes the cutaneous repair is on the palm side, the nail is dorsal and the fx is bone.


----------



## joanne71178 (Aug 1, 2012)

I was considering 120xx.  That is extremely helpful.  I really appreciate the help!


----------

